# Sample pot wax application?



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

If I get a small sample pot of something like FK1000p, what's the best way to get it out of the tin and onto a pad?? 

Might sound basic but not used pastes before and I hear FK1000 must be applied thinly. 

Would one of those AF Grip pads work? 

Cheers!


----------



## Harribone (Jan 16, 2016)

I've got a sample pot of fk1000p and just use a standard yellow foam pad. Only use for the face of the wheels but haven't had any issues removing any excess and don't feel like I am applying too thick.

I'm still new to paste waxes too. If it's of any use I've tried the below:

G3 Supergloss. Like this one and has got me wanting to try more. Would recommend this as a first time use if willing to spend a bit more over a sample, also the waffle applicator is good which I would suggest trying even if you don't use G3 Wax (comes with wax but can be brought as a 2 pack I believe).

Simoniz Original. Love/hate this one - recommend you avoid until you have had a go will a couple of others first).

Also Bilt Hamber Double Speed might be a good start based on feedback from here but I can't comment from personal experience on this one. It's cheap too so may be worth stepping up to this from a sample pot.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I use these, great for sample pots
https://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/product/accessories-odk-mini-wax-applicator


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Obsession people told me to cut a foam applicator into quarters. It worked good for me


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Go to boots and buy these.

Cut to size

Job done

http://www.boots.com/boots-ramer-ultra-soft-baby-sponges-1-x-2-pack-10079162


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Soapybubbles said:


> Go to boots and buy these.
> 
> Cut to size
> 
> ...


Funny enough, I was looking at something similar the other day - are these very soft and good to apply wax with ?


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Funny enough, I was looking at something similar the other day - are these very soft and good to apply wax with ?


They are baby sponges so very soft, you need to keep them moist tho or they dry out go hard, I store them moist in a ziplock bag.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Soapybubbles said:


> They are baby sponges so very soft, you need to keep them moist tho or they dry out go hard, I store them moist in a ziplock bag.


Cheers bud

I'll have a look and might splash the cash and buy a couple tomorrow...


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

If you cut to size, how long does it take to do full car roughly?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Benfr16 said:


> If you cut to size, how long does it take to do full car roughly?


Those from boots aren't that big - say 2-3 inch diameter, so may well fit in your sample pot


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Did you buy some? Do They seem soft enough?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Benfr16 said:


> Did you buy some? Do They seem soft enough?


Yes picked up 2 packs (currently on 2nd half price). Not opened yet, but felt very soft in the package, but with substance / firmness to them - if that makes sense...

Mine are white, so a coloured wax will show up nicely on them.

Hoping to try them out tomorrow / Monday. If they work very well, for the £3 might pick up another couple of packs and if not, they'll be great for trim / wheel work etc...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Benfr16 said:


> Did you buy some? Do They seem soft enough?


Just got home and measured them - 9cm diameter.


----------

